# Limoncello



## west_end (Apr 7, 2014)

Has anyone made Limoncello or know a good recipe for it? I was dining at an Italian restaurant and got to try the owners personal stash. 

It was rather good


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm getting ready to make a batch using this recipe:

http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?26108-Limoncello-(Lemoncello)-the-Italian-way&highlight=limoncello


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 7, 2014)

west_end said:


> Has anyone made Limoncello or know a good recipe for it? I was dining at an Italian restaurant and got to try the owners personal stash.
> 
> It was rather good



The secret is to use only the zest, include no pith from the skin. When I make limoncello I use a peeler to peel the lemons, not a knife. The zest should be almost paper thin and near transluscent .


----------



## tonyt (Apr 7, 2014)

This is all you need to know. Take notes.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPaEHeS43RM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPaEHeS43RM[/ame]


----------



## geek (Apr 7, 2014)

Good one Tony...LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

